# Mike Singletary is a Huge [email protected]$$



## mjschijf (Oct 1, 2007)

Did anyone see the new 49ers' coach Mike Singletary's press conference after their game yesterday? That guy is all business. He sent Vernon Davis to the locker room before the game was over for an unsportsmanlike conduct penalty and told him the team would be better off if he took a shower and came back and watched the game.

If I played for the 49ers, I would be scared for my life to not put forth 110% effort every game and practice.

Here is his press conference in full if anyone missed it:


----------



## proutdoors (Sep 24, 2007)

Made my have a glimmer of hope the Niners have a upside finally! I loved that rant, reminded me of my high school wrestling coach, very few out there that have the salt to do it, and have the cred to enforce it!


----------



## Riverrat77 (Sep 7, 2007)

Literally. :shock:


----------



## buggsz24 (Mar 18, 2008)

I loved this guy as a player, as a coach with a bunch of today's prima-donna players it might not work out. Either way the 9ers couldn't get any worse.


----------



## Riverrat77 (Sep 7, 2007)

buggsz24 said:


> I love this guy as a player, as a coach with a bunch of today's prima-donna players it might not work out. Either way the 9ers couldn't get any worse.


Hopefully he'll get a little respect from them as a previous player / hall of famer. We are talking about the Chicago Bears Mike Singletary right?? Or is this some other guy lucky enough to run under that name?


----------



## proutdoors (Sep 24, 2007)

It's the same helmet splitting Singletary.


----------



## mjschijf (Oct 1, 2007)

I'm hoping Singletary will succeed as the 49ers coach. I'm by no means a huge Niners fan, but I would love to see a hardass like Singletary have success in the NFL. There's just not enough old school no nonsense coaches these days.


----------



## Al Hansen (Sep 7, 2007)

I remember the game shots of him looking at the offense over the line, those beady eyes with such intensity. You could see it in that interview, that same look. That man is intense. :shock: or was it :twisted: .


----------



## mjschijf (Oct 1, 2007)

Al Hansen said:


> I remember the game shots of him looking at the offense over the line, those beady eyes with such intensity. You could see it in that interview, that same look. That man is intense. :shock: or was it :twisted: .


I think you need a little of both to be a hall of fame NFL linebacker.


----------



## Huge29 (Sep 17, 2007)

It has been my humble observation among the HS ranks that this type of coaching is the common theme among schools such as Skyline, Timp, Alta, Logan...those who are regularly in the championships, whereas the coaches who can do nothing but complain about how the officials lost the game for them, well, let's just say that there would have to be a full fledged conspiracy to have them lose that many games. I guess when they can't even take the first step of accountability winning is a game is not much of a realistic goal.


----------



## mjschijf (Oct 1, 2007)

Huge29 said:


> It has been my humble observation among the HS ranks that this type of coaching is the common theme among schools such as Skyline, Timp, Alta, Logan...those who are regularly in the championships, whereas the coaches who can do nothing but complain about how the officials lost the game for them, well, let's just say that there would have to be a full fledged conspiracy to have them lose that many games. I guess when they can't even take the first step of accountability winning is a game is not much of a realistic goal.


Well you forgot to mention the best high school football team in the state...Pine View!!!

Well, we lost in the 3A state championship both my junior and senior years...to Bear River and then Logan. Totally off subject I know. You brought up high school athletics so I had to give some love to my Pine View Panthers! :lol:


----------



## Huge29 (Sep 17, 2007)

mjschijf said:


> Huge29 said:
> 
> 
> > It has been my humble observation among the HS ranks that this type of coaching is the common theme among schools such as Skyline, Timp, Alta, Logan...those who are regularly in the championships, whereas the coaches who can do nothing but complain about how the officials lost the game for them, well, let's just say that there would have to be a full fledged conspiracy to have them lose that many games. I guess when they can't even take the first step of accountability winning is a game is not much of a realistic goal.
> ...


hmmm, let's see here, I had a certain PV game vs Cottonwood a few weeks ago, it was ugly. In fact, it was quite humorous how the coach complained dang near every play how his right end was held every play, which is possible, but it was hard to tell as he was pushed over on his arse near every play by a certain right tackle in whom Pete Carroll and Norm Chow were there to see. Point being, he is as big of a moaner as I have ever seen, not to mention a certain former Dixie College coach. They were actually ok, but it was quite humorous to see this D end getting worked and his only excuse was that he was being held :lol: It was supposed to be a big game, yet ended up in an absolute blowout.


----------



## mjschijf (Oct 1, 2007)

Huge29 said:


> mjschijf said:
> 
> 
> > Huge29 said:
> ...


Yeah, yeah, yeah...just give PV a couple more years to make the transition to 4A. What was the final score of that game that you're talking about? Carroll and Chow were really there watching that tackle?

To be honest, I haven't followed PV athletics at all since I graduated in "06, when we were still 3A. James Lark, who was our QB got a scholarship to BYU, as well as our kicker, Riley Stephenson. Both were in my graduating class. Supposedly Lark will be competing for the starting job within the next couple of years...whenever he gets back from his mission I guess. If he actually does play, I guess I'll have to hope he does well since he's a PV alum, even though I hate BYU.


----------



## Riverrat77 (Sep 7, 2007)

You kidding me?? You don't hate him just because he's a LDS guy playing for the Cougars? :wink:


----------



## mjschijf (Oct 1, 2007)

Riverrat77 said:


> You kidding me?? You don't hate him just because he's a LDS guy playing for the Cougars? :wink:


Under anything situation, I would. But I mean, come on, he went to my high school! :lol:

I actually didn't really like the guy too much. I didn't know him very well but he always came across as ****y and thought he was better than everyone else. I guess if you are being recruited to play QB for a D-1 football team, you can get away with that.


----------



## Riverrat77 (Sep 7, 2007)

mjschijf said:


> Riverrat77 said:
> 
> 
> > You kidding me?? You don't hate him just because he's a LDS guy playing for the Cougars? :wink:
> ...


Phhhssssshhhhhh... :roll: I hear that. QB = Prima Donna... especially when everyone gets em thinkin they're something special. It makes it so much more fun when you get to muddy up that pretty little jersey they wear. :lol: Speaking only from high school experience... but I'd imagine guys on defense are the same everywhere. :twisted:


----------



## Huge29 (Sep 17, 2007)

mjschijf said:


> Yeah, yeah, yeah...just give PV a couple more years to make the transition to 4A. What was the final score of that game that you're talking about? Carroll and Chow were really there watching that tackle?
> 
> To be honest, I haven't followed PV athletics at all since I graduated in "06, when we were still 3A. James Lark, who was our QB got a scholarship to BYU, as well as our kicker, Riley Stephenson. Both were in my graduating class. Supposedly Lark will be competing for the starting job within the next couple of years...whenever he gets back from his mission I guess. If he actually does play, I guess I'll have to hope he does well since he's a PV alum, even though I hate BYU.


They really were there on a friday night with a game the next day. They do pretty well, I won't even mention my alma mater as they can't even keep a game within 20 points vs a 1a school, no joke. Lark will definitely have some competition with Riley Jensen there, the same QB that played for Logan who beat PV in the championship, pretty badly if I remember correctly.


----------



## Lycan (Sep 22, 2008)

I actually got the news during the preseason that Mike Singletary was most likely going to replace Nolan at about the halfway mark. A friend of mine does work for the 49ers. He gets to go to games, travels with the team, even pals around with some of the players and coaches, and got to be pretty tight with Singletary actually. He has nothing but good things to say about him. Obviously, we know he was an animal on the field back in his day, but apparently he is a real nice guy socially. As a coach he does not put up with any crap, which we saw from Sunday's events. From my friend's experiences, and especially last year, he rode his defense hard. If a guy missed a tackle Mike would make them run drills on the bus, the plane, wherever. If you screwed up because you got your plays or assignments wrong, you better have your head in the playbook the entire flight home. His philosophy is that the your work is done when he says it's done, not when you step off the field. I think Singletary is exactly the kind of coach the Niners need to return to their former glory. 

I wish Alex Smith was a part of that equation, but his departure from the 49ers at the end of this season is pretty much inevitable. Too bad, I was rather hoping he would have a strong career in the NFL but it looks like he will never be a starter again. Well, maybe I shouldn't say never. Detroit, KC, or Cincinnati might take him. Might.


----------



## gwailow (Jan 20, 2008)

Any comments on Singletary dropping his britches during his halftime speech? Ha ha...what the heck, was he thinking? Maybe we should change this thread from "Mike Singletary is a Huge Bad @$$" to "Mike Singletary bares his @$$"?


----------

